# Easton blows



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

so I baught some Easton Tempest II wheelset. got a great price and they had good reviews...however it came with the wrong freehub...yes my mistake for not getting the correct freehub the first time....

But it shouldnt take a freakin month and a half to get the shimano freehub in the mail....i couldve jogged to the factory and back by now. and i hate running. yea so im still waiting and the only news ive heard is there is still no timeline on when the freehub will show up.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

oh so i see Easton has an account on RBR. 

Where’s my freakin Freehub?

I have a 35hundred dollar bike collecting dust...

Maybe you should put a freehub in a box. slap on postage and put it in the mail....

seems pretty easy to me...

Ill add a Tutorial on how to Mail something if you don’t get the point.

Step one: After receiving Order from Paying customer. Locate needed item
Step two: Enter Invoice into your system to Update your stock.
Step three: Take a cardboard box. If not Constructed, follow “sub tutorial” to build
Box Construction
Step one: Start with bottom of the box and fold opposing sides in towards the center. then take the other two which are perpendicular and fold them in to the center as well. Tape.
Step two: Use packing material to prevent damage to Valued Item. (common materials to pack include; Newspaper, Packing P-nuts, Bubble wrap, tissue, and so forth. DO NOT use rocks, body parts, fruitcake, or anything of that nature.)
Step Three: Seal the top of the box exactly the same as the bottom. Tape.

Continued from after constructing the box and proper packing.
Step 4: Address to paying customer
Step 5: Make sure that your address is Labeled as "Sender" Just in case for some reason my address cannot be found.
Step 6: get proper postage to mail.
Step 7: Put in OUTGOING mailbox. (outgoing mail is what you want to send to other people. Incoming mail is where you collected the money I already sent you)

Step 8: sit back and wait a month and a half to because you just received another order and your too lazy to understand what customer service means.

Note: Thank you, Maru The Cat for graciously modeling a cardboard box. Handsome as always.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to say. I shall have to nominate for post of the month. Soon to be epic thread.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

This is Gawd's way of telling you to switch to Campy.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Wow, just plain wow.
I see the strong potential for this thread to turn into an epic sh*tstorm. 

And OP, did you ever think to follow up on your order? Or perhaps do something sensible like order the freehub through an Easton dealer so if something goes wrong you can barge into a store and knock some stuff over instead of having a tantrum online.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

SPECBender said:


> so I baught some Easton Tempest II wheelset. got a great price and they had good reviews...however it came with the wrong freehub...yes my mistake for not getting the correct freehub the first time....
> 
> But it shouldnt take a freakin month and a half to get the shimano freehub in the mail....i couldve jogged to the factory and back by now. and i hate running. yea so im still waiting and the only news ive heard is there is still no timeline on when the freehub will show up.


Please clarify. Did you buy a hub directly from Easton? I checked out their website, and nowhere did I see a way to order from them directly. I did see that I could search for a list of authorized dealers.

Maybe the authorized dealer blows, and not Easton themselves.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

i ordered the wheels through a website. got the wheels super fast. 

figured out i had the wrong freehub so i went to the LBS. they carry easton. figured they could talk to a Rep and get the right freehub pretty quickly.

well i was wrong. taking forever. 

I went in yesterday and asked for a number so i could call them and talk to Easton directly. 

Talked to C.Service. 

Basicaly the woman said "Oh yea! we have that part in stock. looks like the order was made over a month ago. It shouldve been shiped. Would you like it overnight or 2 day delivery?"

I said two day to save a couple bucks and I'm going to be at work anyways so one extra day isnt a biggy. 

So i should have my part by tomarow. 

so far I think they are both at fault. Easton not sending it in the first place, and the dealer for not checking in effeiciantly. 

theres more to the story but ill save you the details.

Moral of the story. dont let others handle your business. If you want something done right and quickly, use your own cleats to do the asskicking.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I had nearly the same problem ordering a cable guide from an unnamed company through an unnamed LBS, and of course after a month when the part showed up, and I made it over to the LBS to pick it up, it was the wrong part, and they had the correct part in stock the entire time. 

I agree that doing the work yourself is often faster/ more efficient, though often times you have to go through a dealer, which sucks.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

not all bad.........i sent a e-mail to their CS asking about a problem with my free hub....quick and updated part shipped free to me......all within a few days.

good luck brotha


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I got my freehub lickity split. But now the EC90SLX it is attached to is all broken and such and going back to Easton for a look. 3 races, I hardly knew ye. . .


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> I got my freehub lickity split. But now the EC90SLX it is attached to is all broken and such and going back to Easton for a look. 3 races, I hardly knew ye. . .



man nothin but bad news around here! anyone have anything positive to say?


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I like my wheels and fork


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That is one hilarious post.:thumbsup:


----------



## rokudan (Apr 26, 2009)

I've had nothing but damn good experience with Easton, directly...


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*never been happier*

I went for my first long ride on my new Easton EC90 Aero wheels. These are by far, the best, and fastest wheels I've ever ridden.

Thanks Easton!!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

SPECBender said:


> man nothin but bad news around here! anyone have anything positive to say?


I liked the wheels. The red only freehub body was super-cool. But the rim broke- still every other manufacturer has the same stuff happen.

Wheel is with them now.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

so wait, you are mad at your LBS for not checking well enough on a part form a wheelset you bought online? You didn't give them the chance to sell you the wheels but you want them to go out of their way to call easton and take care of it for you? WOW.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

quickfeet18 said:


> so wait, you are mad at your LBS for not checking well enough on a part form a wheelset you bought online? You didn't give them the chance to sell you the wheels but you want them to go out of their way to call easton and take care of it for you? WOW.



concidering i baught 500 dollars of parts from them. yes. i figured when i order a part through my LBS that they will get the part in for me. 

and im sorry if they couldnt offer 50 percent off on a wheelset...

dont pass judgment on something you have no idea about.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

seems to me you should have called your super discount wheel supplier. the mistake lies with them not easton and not your lbs. Just because you bought some parts from from your lbs at some time doesn't mean they need to rectify you internet mistakes for you for free forever. Shops are busy and the customers who buy internet deals and then complain about it definitely get pushed to the back burner.

My shop gives lifetime free service to anyone who buys their bike from us. you can bet that policy doesn't apply to truing wheels bought for 50% off on the interweb.

you got what you paid for.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

quickfeet18 said:


> seems to me you should have called your super discount wheel supplier. the mistake lies with them not easton and not your lbs. Just because you bought some parts from from your lbs at some time doesn't mean they need to rectify you internet mistakes for you for free forever. Shops are busy and the customers who buy internet deals and then complain about it definitely get pushed to the back burner.
> 
> My shop gives lifetime free service to anyone who buys their bike from us. you can bet that policy doesn't apply to truing wheels bought for 50% off on the interweb.
> 
> you got what you paid for.



it doesnt matter where i got the wheels. fact of the matter is i ordered a part through my LBS. it should have been taken care of. If the shop has part buyers and reps i should be a pretty simple task. 2 minute phone call to thier easton contact. "hey i need a shimano freehub for a Velomax hub thats on a set of tempest II wheelset" thats it. then again that was done...but easton didnt send out the freehub. so it pretty much eastons mistake. 

you sound like a bike snob. did you cut yourself shaving your bawls? pretty sure you wont be more aero doing that.


----------



## rokudan (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*the real question...*

Who in their right mind would order a set of wheels without checking if they are Shimano or Campagnolo compatible?

Enough said. This post is growing old.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

C6Rider said:


> Who in their right mind would order a set of wheels without checking if they are Shimano or Campagnolo compatible?
> 
> Enough said. This post is growing old.



Got it in the heat of the moment. besides freehub was only 60 bucks. so wheels came to 410...still way less than 750. 

and this thread is getting old...


HOW CAN I LOCK IT? think i might have the record for most post in an easton thread....woot!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SPECBender said:


> think i might have the record for most post in an easton thread....woot!


...with about half of them making fun of you.


----------

